# Hip Fracture



## nyyankees (Nov 5, 2009)

Just wanted a second opinion here. My Dr asked for a CPT for IM Nail for Hip Fracture. I was thinking (depending on site of hip fracture):

27236
27244
27248

Any comments/suggestions??


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm looking at 27245.  Lay description mentions the IM nailing.


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with the above post- 27245, as it describes "with intramedullary implant".


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 5, 2009)

*Desperate D*

We use 27245 for IM nailling / gamma nail.

Hope that helps!!!

Denise


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 5, 2009)

yes it does....thank you!!


----------

